

Ask HN: Why Dropbox iOS app needs my location to upload files? - apas

Really, I never understood this. Anyone care to explain—or know?
======
chgang
It is apple's fault. Location permission is required to access your photo
library.

~~~
samgro
I guess that makes sense - pictures can have geolocation data. Still could
improve the messaging for the permission to explain that. Maybe say "Dropbox
wants to access your location and photo library".

~~~
apas
Yup, EXIF + geoloc data is a good reason. Combined to my previous reply on the
statement that it's Apple's "fault".

------
there
ask dropbox?

